# Drum and bass?



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 5, 2009)

My cousin is currently in hospital and I thought it would be nice to lend him a spare mp3 player of mine while he's there when I visit him on saturday. I've heard that he likes drum and bass music, but I really have no idea of what good bands there are of that genre. Any help?


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 6, 2009)

Pendulum, end of story.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought that would come up, and I've already got a bunch of Pendulum for him, so anything else?


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 13, 2009)

Eisbrecher is a bit more than that but industrial tends to have very heavy drum and bass.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't suggest anything unless it's rap/hip-hop, but I'm your guy if you wanna use that.


----------

